# "MINOR INCIDENT" AT DUXFORD



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2022)

Duxford Air Show continues after 'minor incident' involving aircraft


Two fire engines and a crane were at the scene




www.cambridge-news.co.uk


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2022)

Hope all is well.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2022)

"Landed nose first" - ah, the Press, bless 'em !!!
It's one of the "pleasure flight" Rapides, which appears to have "nosed over" on landing for whatever reason. Not good, but certainly minor, and NOT a crash, as reported by the uninformed !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2022)

Airframes said:


> "Landed nose first" - ah, the Press, bless 'em !!!


I posted this earlier - bless their heart!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 19, 2022)

New brakes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 19, 2022)

Airframes said:


> "Landed nose first" - ah, the Press, bless 'em !!!
> It's one of the "pleasure flight" Rapides, which appears to have "nosed over" on landing for whatever reason. Not good, but certainly minor, and NOT a crash, as reported by the uninformed !


Got'a love the press, print and be damned.............................check the facts latter. Whatever happened to good reporting.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2022)

Internet came along; everyone is a reporter

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2022)

Initial reports suggest it was caused by a failure of the biwidgit retutn valve in the dilitihium drive shaft.
Of course, it might have been due to the recent retro-fitting of nose armour and heater from a P-39 .............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 22, 2022)

I was thinking along those lines myself.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 22, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I was thinking along those lines myself.


Still trying to get out of the contract? Why cant they let it go?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------

